# Sitram vs Vollrath saucepans



## bfguilford (Dec 27, 2010)

New to this site, and looking for some advice for new saucepans. While I'm very careful with my pots and pans, my other half is not, so I'm looking at the more indestructible brands at restaurant suppliers. I've done a fair amount of searching, and think that I've narrowed it down to either Sitram Catering or Vollrath Tribute. Advice would be appreciated. If it makes a difference, I currently use an electric smoothtop, but am looking to go to an induction unit in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

bfguilford:

I would suggest visiting some restaurant supply stores to get a better idea of what you would like to purchase. I have a Vollrath saucepan, and it seems to be quite durable, it is made of hard, *A**nodized Aluminum*, and not suitable for magnetic induction cookery. *Vollrath* makes durable, commercial-grade *cookware*. I do not have any experience with *Sitram*.

*Induction Cooking: Induction Cookware*

*Induction Cooktops*

*Induction Cookware*

*Magnetic Induction Supermall*

*Cookware*

*Central Restaurant Products: Induction Ranges*

*Central Restaurant Products: Induction Cookware*

*Wasserstrom*


----------

